# Como amplificar señal de salida de un 555 (pitido) para que suene mas fuerte?



## chilenick_16 (Dic 24, 2008)

buenas!

estoy armando una alarma y voy a usar un 555 a 300Hz conectado a un altavoz para que me produzca un sonido cuando se active la alarma.
pero todo el circuito funciona a 5V y al alimentar el 555 con 5V la señal de salida no suena muy fuerte en el altavoz 
yo pense lo siguiente :

el circuito lo alimento de un transformador de 19V/1A conectado a un 7805 para obtener los 5V
tengo un amplificador operacional (LM358) y soporta hasta 32V asi que pienso alimentarlo de los
19V antes de regularlos asi podre amplificar la señal con el operacional pero no se que valores de
resistencias usar   

les adjunto el esquema:

que valores de resistencias me recomiendan para que teniendo en cuenta el voltaje de alimentacion del
operacional(19V) y el de salida del 555 (5V) se escuche fuerte el pitido en el altavoz?


----------



## guitarmoi (Dic 24, 2008)

hola

no se mucho de altavoces, pero tienes que ver primero que voltaje quieres en la salida del amplificador?, una vez sabiendo esto, debes sacar la funcion de transferencia de la conexion que le des al amplificador en esa relacion podras ver que valores de resistencias son las convenientes.

espero que te ayude a lo menos un poco esta información. se despide

MOI


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2008)

Mira este esquema, puede generar unos 13 W de ruido insoportable


----------



## chilenick_16 (Dic 24, 2008)

gracias amigos por sus respuestas!


----------



## lalex (Dic 25, 2008)

sino podes poner: a la salida del amplificador la base del transistor, el emisor va a masa, y... en una terminal del parlante va al colector del transistor, y la otra terminal va a +vcc...

el transistor puede ser un tip31...



algo asi... en pero en vez de la lamparita un parlante..


http://www.cpemma.co.uk/graphics/555ff2_sch.gif


bueno nosee,, es un poco mas sencillo este circuito,, espero q te sirva


saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 25, 2008)

he visto mas de una vez con asombro que hay juguetes y por querias chinas que a pesar de tener solo un par de pilas logran un volumen muy importante , y el circuito se ve que usa solo un T de salida.

me huele , no se por que , si por el tipo de timbre o por que pero me pareceq ue usan la frecuencia de audio par amodular una mas alta, no s eme ocurre otra.

algunas kakitas musicales o timbres o juguetes que son de un volumen muy alto, sonido claro y no se que mas, y consumen poca energia.

alguno que tenga osciloscopio cuando agarre alguna de estas kakitas deberia mirar que señal mandan y ponerlo con un titulo nuevo.

como aporte les dire que por ejemplo las siremas de alarmas comerciales de hace 10 años (cuando yo abri y mire) eran o de un solo transistor a 12v (no se por que el que abrio este post usa 5v ?) .
y las del doble de potencia usan el esquema que puso fogonazo  de 4 transistores para invertir la polaridad del parlante .
cuando abri estas fue que vi "algo util" realizado con 555 y no las boludeces de siempre de bienstable y monoestable .
usaban el primero para generar la señal de frecuencia variable, variando el pin de v.ref generaban una frcuencia variable y el otro como osc. o algo asi.
y asi hacian un sonido de sirena muy bueno .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 21, 2011)

Disculpne por revivir el post pero...estuve viendo malgo interesante (para molestar solamente) es un pequeño circuito que genera una frecuencia muy alta y ese pitido insoportable...

antes venía un ringtone o algo asi para celulares que emitia ese pitido...pero lo vi en un video de weekend proyects...y quiero hacerlo

solo utiliza un 555 y 2 transistores y listo.

pero no muestra bien el circuito.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 21, 2011)

Para lo que quieres hacer existen bocinas muy potentes que ya tienen un tono o varios solo necesitan ser conectadas  a 12V se consiguen con facilidad en las casas de electrónica, se venden precisamente para alrarmas y son muy económicas y te ahorran un montón de trabajo.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola.

Mira esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 21, 2011)

gracias elaficionado...eso quería...porque ese pitido no lo tienen las sirenas comerciales.

sólo una consulta...en el sector del oscilador transistorizado....las resistencias...que valor tendrían?

digamos: las 2 que van a +vcc serían de 10K...y las otras 2???

no se...me podrías tirar una soga?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola.

Espero que esta soga te sirva (sólo no te ahorques).



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 22, 2011)

muchas gracias vieja...es lo que me temía 

pero como nunca fui amante de los osciladores transistorizados..no estoy tan empapado en el tema

gracias de nuevo


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola.

 Puedes usar un 555 en lugar del oscilador a transistores. Es decir usas dos 555 o un 556.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2011)

Es bueno trabajar con componentes discretos y no con bloques negros, ya que de estos se aprende mucho y si no existe un CI para algo especifico, con un arreglo de transistores se soluciona, claro para los dominan la cosa, y la única forma de dominarla es trabajar con esos elementos.

Enseño a muchos sobre el 555 haciendoles arma uno con las partes, comparadores flip flop etc, de esa forma al tener calro el circuito interno porque ya no ven un bloque negro con patas si no un circuito, puden hacerle hacer cosas para las cuales ni el fabricante imagino. En cambio quiene solo utilizan el bloque negro estan limitado a las aplicaciones que conocen.


----------

